# Java DateTime für Datenbank



## simplo (29. Apr 2014)

Hallo, 
ich möchte in meine DB ein Datum in ein feld vom Typ DATETIME speichern. 
Leider weisst ich nicht wie der passende Datentyp (DATETIME) in Java heisst. ich habe das hier versucht :

```
public String getStartDate(){	
    	Calendar cal  = Calendar.getInstance();
    	Date time = cal.getTime();
    	SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd hh:mm:ss");
    	return formatter.format(time); // 21.25.14 12:33:00
    }
```
weisst aber nicht ob es richtig ist, ich möchte ein Typ DATETIME bekommen um es in meine DB azu speichern. wie kann ich es machen ?
Danke


----------



## Deros (29. Apr 2014)

java.sql.Timestamp?


----------



## simplo (29. Apr 2014)

Kannst du mir bite ien beispiel geben wie ich es machen kann ?


----------



## Flown (29. Apr 2014)

Hat 1,5 sek gedauert und ist der erste hit auf Google: java.sql.date example


----------



## Deros (30. Apr 2014)

```
import java.sql.*;
import java.util.Calendar;

public class JavaTimestampCurrentTimestampExample
{
  public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
  {
    // (1) connect to the database (mysql)
    String myDriver = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver";
    String myUrl = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/date_time_tests";
    Class.forName(myDriver);
    Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection(myUrl, "root", "");

    // (2) create a java timestamp object that represents the current time (i.e., a "current timestamp")
    Calendar calendar = Calendar.getInstance();
    java.sql.Timestamp ourJavaTimestampObject = new java.sql.Timestamp(calendar.getTime().getTime());
    
    // (3) create our java timestamp insert statement
    String sqlTimestampInsertStatement = "INSERT INTO datetests (timestamp2) VALUES (?)";
    PreparedStatement preparedStatement = connection.prepareStatement(sqlTimestampInsertStatement);
    preparedStatement.setTimestamp(1, ourJavaTimestampObject);

    // (4) execute the sql timestamp insert statement, then shut everything down
    preparedStatement.executeUpdate();
    preparedStatement.close();
    System.exit(0);
  }
}
```

:applaus:


----------

